# Dave Cousins shooting a AM35



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Was Dave using a Alpha Max 35 at the worlds in Japan???.What cams?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes Idk about cams


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

to me they looked like the #3 cams, but you can tell from his draw length.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

DODGE-3D said:


> Was Dave using a Alpha Max 35 at the worlds in Japan???.What cams?


Lets see the video , and then I can see what he was using!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

he is using the xtr cams on the alpha max


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Cuz won a European field archery event this weekend in Belgium using an AM35. You can see video here.

http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001501.1.1267202237466961810


Day 1 shows all of the archers and doesn't focus on the leaders. Day 2 really focuses on the men's and women's leaders and there is a lot of Cuz on video.

He dropped four points in 112 arrows on Day 1 and ZERO out of 60 arrows on Day 2. :mg:


----------

